# Wireless Transmitter for 5dmk2



## niccyboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Wireless tethering is getting too difficult/dangerous in my studio, especially when shooting free and having clients, stylists, assistants, AD's etc tripping over cables and damaging cameras/computers/people. 

Does anyone have any experience with Canon WFT-E4 II A wireless transmitter for the 5dmk2?

Worth the money?

Anyone know of any generic copies?


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 16, 2011)

i've ordered the yongyuo version which is supposed to be better I'll let you know how it goes when i get it


----------



## pwp (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, you're going to have to exert more control in your studio. 

Don't expect anything other than glacial speeds if you're moving RAW files from camera to computer. These devices just aren't there yet. 

Shooters with cameras that have twin card slots, one CF & one SD often choose to go with the EyeFi cards. It's an SD card that is a little WiFi transmitter. With a MkIV for example, you can save your RAW files to the CF card and have the EyeFi spit small JPEG's out to a nearby laptop or iPad. Handy for image assessment, something for a client to play with, assistant to monitor the state of play or whatever works in your studio.

With the 1DX coming soon with twin CF slots, this handy option won't be available. EyeFi appears to have no interest in developing a CF EyeFi card. At the EyeFi forums there is a Feature Request page. By far the longest thread is one requesting a CF option. So it goes.

Paul Wright


----------



## pwp (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's a user review...
http://adventure-photographer.blogspot.com/2009/02/wft-e4-wireless-transmitter.html

These are expensive items especially if you're looking to update your 5DII any time soon.

Paul Wright


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 16, 2011)

Paul - FWIW, although I haven't tried them personally, reportedly there are SD to CF card adapters that support EyeFi (which may partly why EyeFi sees no need).


----------



## pwp (Nov 16, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Paul - FWIW, although I haven't tried them personally, reportedly there are SD to CF card adapters that support EyeFi (which may partly why EyeFi sees no need).



Yes there are CF adapters, but you don't have to read too far to see that by and large they are unreliable stress-generators. 

If anyone reading this thread is considering the SD to CF adapters for EyeFi, read up first. Particularly at the EyeFi forums. Most users become painfully unstuck.

Built-in WiFi will almost certainly be a feature of future camera designs. If it hasn't already happened, they'll probably land first at the low end so users can spit images straight out to their Facebook or Google+ accounts.

Professionals will have to wait longer or pay out for factory bolt-on devices or aftermarket offerings. Moving RAW files by WiFi at meaningful speeds will need more horsepower than current offerings. 15-20 seconds per file? No thanks.

Paul Wright


----------

